# Ä,Ö,Ü sehen komisch aus



## Hattrix (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir sehen die ä,ö,ü so komisch aus!

So sieht das aus: Ã¤, Ã¶ , Ã¼

Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## soyo (12. Januar 2007)

Versuch mal anstatt ä,ö,ü folgendes zu benutzen:

Ä = &Auml;
Ö = &Ouml;
Ü = &Uuml;
ä = &auml;
ö = &ouml;
ü = &uuml;

eine komplette Liste der HTML Sonderzeichen findest du unter dem URL:  = webhilfe.de - HTML - Sonderzeichen -


----------



## Hattrix (12. Januar 2007)

Nein. Die Wörter können andere User selbst bestimmen. Habe gerade gesehen, dass charset=utf-8 genutzt wird. Das wird wohl der Fehler sein?

Wie muss es richtig lauten?


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2007)

Hi,

probier's mal hiermit:


```
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
```


----------



## soyo (12. Januar 2007)

Hiermit müsste es funktionieren:


```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1">
```


EDIT: GRRr ... zu langsam


----------



## Hattrix (12. Januar 2007)

Nun weiß ich auch nicht mehr ...

schaut mal selber ... weiß nicht, wo das Problem noch liegen könnte ...

EDIT


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2007)

Ich bin ja nicht der PHP- / MySQL-Experte, aber läuft da im Hintergrund eine DB, und wenn ja, wie sieht hier die Zeichenkodierung aus? Denn auf den übrigen Seiten werden die Umlaute korrekt dargestellt.


----------



## Hattrix (12. Januar 2007)

Nein, die Daten werden in eine txt-Datei gespeichert.

Ich habe es in eienr falchen Datei geändert. Es funktioniert nun!


----------



## ali_f (12. Januar 2007)

UTF8_DECODE ist die Lösung glaub ich...
Du musst dein String vorm ausgeben durch die PHP-Funktion utf8_decode() schieben... 
Dann sollts gehen.

Und was anderes, wenn ichs anmerken darf...
Du solltest Dir ne andere Lösung für deine Page includes einfallen lassen.
Also nicht den Dateinamen in der URL Leiste mit übergeben....

MfG


----------



## Hattrix (12. Januar 2007)

Wie kann ich das verhindern mit der URL-Leiste?


----------



## ali_f (12. Januar 2007)

Also ich würde das so lösen:

Anstelle von Dateipfad+Dateiname an die variable $path zu übergeben, würde
ich den Seitennamen übergeben.
Also z.B: "index.php?goto=chat"

Dann würde ich in dem Script wo Du deine Dateien includierst per SWITCH abfragen und dementsprechend die Datei includieren.

Also: 

switch ($goto):
  case chat:
    include("chat_win.php");
    break;
}

(geht natürlich auch mit ner IF-Abfrage!)

Dadurch vermeidest Du dann, dass irgendjemand sein Script in die Seite includieren kann...


----------



## Hattrix (12. Januar 2007)

Ist leider von phpkit alles so programmiert wurden. Halt eine Art Softwarepaket!


----------

